# [OFF] Conversion id3v2.4 en id3v2.3 (Résolu)

## jerep6

Salut,

MAJ : 

Je cherche un script qui converti les tags idv3v2.4 en id3v2.3 juste pour transférer sur mon lecteur philips gogear.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée de la commande de conversion ?Last edited by jerep6 on Mon Aug 17, 2009 10:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Heu, easytag ça écrit des tags ID3v2.4, et le support ID3v1 est même désactivable.  :Smile:  (ce que je fais d'ailleurs, les longs titres coupés c'est moche, et d'ailleurs j'évite le mp3, le flac c'est tellement mieux).

----------

## jerep6

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Heu, easytag ça écrit des tags ID3v2.4

  C'est bien ça le problème. J'ai dis que easytag n'écrivait pas des tags id3v2 car je regardais les tags sous windows qui ne sait pas les lire. (voir suite)

Après une batterie de tests et ma conclusion et donc : windows ne sait pas lire les tags id3v2.4 (ni mon lecteur philips gogear à priori).

Je viens de trouver ça sur wikipedia anglais qui appuie mes dires : 

 *Quote:*   

> Windows Explorer and Windows Media player cannot handle id3v2 version 2.4 tags in any version, up to and including Windows 7/Windows Media Player 12. Windows can understand id3v2 up to and including version 2.3.

 

Je cherche donc un script qui converti les tags idv3v2.4 en id3v2.3 juste pour transférer sur mon lecteur.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée de la commande de conversion ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Easytag a une option pour enregistrer les ID3v2 en version 2.3.

Sinon pour scripter ça regarde si tu peux pas spécifier la version de ID3v2 à utiliser avec mutagen (bibliothèque de gestions des tags pour python) par exemple.

----------

## Temet

 *man eyeD3 wrote:*   

>       --to-v2.3
> 
>               Convert the file's tag to ID3 v2.3.
> 
> 

 

De rien  :Wink: 

----------

## jerep6

Merci ça fonctionne.

La commande convertie bien en id3v2.3 mais ni Windows ni le lecteur philips n'arrivent à lire les tags.

J'ai donc contourné le problème en supprimant l'id3v2 puis en le réécrivant en id3v2.3.

Merci encore.

----------

## Temet

Hum, t'as dû te farcir un script qui récupère les tags, les efface et les recrée ... piouf!

----------

## jerep6

Rien de plus simple avec eyeD3 :

1.Conversion des tags en id3v1.1 = eyeD3 --to-v1.1 *

2.Effacement des tags id3v2.X = eyeD3 --remove-v2 *

3.Consersion des tags en id3v2.3 = eyeD3 --to-v2.3 *

Et voilà, rien de bien compliqué.

----------

